# Almera - Nats but not Nats problem



## salamacum (Dec 5, 2009)

Had a fairly unpleasant two weeks resolving a problem with my Nissan Almera (03 year).
Intermittent starting which finally just gave up. Neither key recognised. AA did manage to start the engine after an hour but then went in for a long period of diagnosis in the Nissan dealers. After 8 hours I was told they still didn't know what was wrong. At this point my warranty said they would not pay up. So they said they would carry on investigating if I volunteered to pay for the further 3 hours at £79 an hour. They said it was likely to be Nats and immobiliser. I thought that was starnge as it had been intermittent. But they've got the machines, computers and diagnostic stuff. Aren't there machines which can check remotely for non-completion of circuits?
Finally they discovered a frayed wire behind the dashboard. Can this happen or is it a manufacture fault?
Anyway, wear and tear is not covered by warranty so I'll be paying the bill.
Is my confidence that we got to the cause justified?


----------

